# Final 2020 update



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

So, first I mentioned at the start of the year that I had hoped to get 2 pieces published. In my previous blog I announced that one for trumpet & piano had been accepted. That was issued a little later and now a different publisher has issued an unaccompanied trumpet piece of mine, so my goal was achieved. I think my 2021 goal will be the same; hoping for 2 more to be accepted.

Since my last blog, I finished the piece for 4 flutes (9 minutes), a set of variations for woodwind quintet (8 minutes), a Xmas themed work for orchestra (9 minutes) and a set of miniatures for Clarinet and Viola (8 minutes) that I also re-scored for Violin and Cello. And currently I'm up to the 8 minute mark of a phantasy that features Trumpet, Trombone and Wind Ensemble. It should be a minimum of 12 minutes long when completed.

I got word that my string orchestra piece (which was to be recorded and issued by now) is set to be done in February barring any new COVID lockdowns that prevents it.

And finally, I received two audio recordings that were made 40 years ago for a professional brass quintet from the ensemble's archiving member. Wow, both were very hard works to play and yet they did a great job. Then more recently I got a video of a performance that happened last Fall of a trumpet quartet piece and a video of an online performance that took place in November that is a trio for Alto Flute, Violin & Cello. I'll share that one for sure here at TC maybe in Jan/Feb.

Peace on Earth is really needed for 2021. Here's hoping it happens.


----------

